# Visit from the MASTER himself



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Further to Template Tom's router carving idea, I managed to persuade him to email me a copy of the template involved. I promptly took it to my workshop and after a couple of Skype calls to Tom I was able to complete a not too bad looking template and the following day made my first attempt, which whilst not perfect, was good enough to excite me! Today I made my second attempt but felt that Things were not going completely to plan so again I Skyped Tom who to my utter amazement said that he would jump into his car and make the hours fast drive to see what was going on. It didn't take long for him to point out that the piece of timber that I had in the fixture was thinner on one side than the other! I was also reminded of a number of things that I had forgotten and with this help was able to produce the carving as shown.
Reading the post I realised that I hadn't mentioned the centre circle, this was an after thought and the hole in the new template was made with the largest Forstner bit that I had and a suitable guide and cutter used. This is the beauty of learning Template Toms methods, it's possible to make all sorts of changes to suit ones mood. Harry


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

Congratulations Harry It was worth the visit today I did enjoy the visit and it was great to see you still had the interest in the use of the router.
So to all you on the forum who may be wondering what this young lad looks like I have enclosed his pic. 
It has been a great pleasure to catch up with Harry and see he is still my best student.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Excellent Harry, way to go! 

Corey


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

Hi Harry (& Tom),

You're making tremendous progress!!

I think pic.#2 is just awesome!!
I'm not sure the reason for some of the other pics... like #4...
(left to right, top to bottom)

Pic #2 is more what I had imagined from seeing the first drawing and question.

Are you going to show us more of a cut by cut (blow by blow) of the process with bits & templates, etc.?

It looks like you have a Universal Template / Workpiece holder for the projects.
I like those wooden cams that enable you to fine-tune the Fit! C O O L !!

Thank you.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Now you got my attention  and I would like to give it a shot (go) ,can you post the pattern and some details, I can see how it's made but the extra (small) holes in the pattern I'm not sure about yet.

I did play with one on the snapshots to see what it would look like in a picture frame or a door frame and I like it, hope that's ok see below. 



Bj


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*Router Carving*

Hi Joe and Bob, sorry about the pics being all mixed up I shall try to be more careful in the future. I like the raised panel door concept, see if the latest additions improve it even further. By the way gents, I and I'm sure Tom are not attempting to teach Granny to suck eggs but to teach newcomers to routing that once Toms methods are learned, together with table routing methods,the student will be capable of solving any problem problem that comes his (or her) way. Just to prove that we do not believe that ALL routing must be done in the plunge mode, I shall finish the "carving" tomorrow on the router table! pic to follow

I shall not wait for all you eagle eyes to spot my mistake, I admit that on the final cut I was distracted and allowed the router to move away from the template, that's right, NON of us are infallible! Over the next few days I shall see if I can sort the template making pics into order, as for getting the drawing you have to ask Tom. Harry

EXPLANATION OF PICS
#1 Rectangular template, made for a previous project
#2 25mm home-made template guide
#3 Depth adjustment
#4 The border
#6 50mm home-made template guide
#7 Stop with 50mm guide
#8 2nd. stop
#9 Final result, incl. damage


----------



## template tom (Sep 18, 2004)

You have been a busy little beaver Harry adding more design improvements But wow have you started something. *50mm template guide* Now I can mention there are other sizes greater than 40mm as you well know Harry I have them up to 100mm. and here we have seen a use for the larger guides as well. (We all know that a smaller template would also produce the same results)
Congratulations Harry in your postings I will have to make that trip south to see you more often as I can see you are still interested in the use of the router. 
You reminded me the other day when I was visiting when you attended your first router lessons and I introduced you to the use of the guides and the expression on your face when you produced the Pediment. I must confess the expression was slightly different to the one before you started to rout the project.
I really did enjoy my visit with you that day and I am so pleased to see your results.
Maybe I should submit that happy face you present at the end of a project Remember the time you made your balloon clock.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*Finishing the carving*

As promised, herewith are a series of photographs that illustrate how I finished the carving. This post is not intended to insult the intelligence of the experienced member, but to show newcomers how I do things, hopefully many others will follow with their methods, let's get some life into this forum!, make it compulsive daily viewing. Harry

#1 Trimming on radial arm saw
#2 Trimming with the grain on jointer
#3 Sanding end grain on linisher
#4 Select a cutter, do the end grain first and make three passes to prevent 
breakout*
#5 *In spite of care taken, there has been breakout....but who cares? my 
motto is "turn mistakes into features"
#6 Select a suitable cutter to cover mistake
#7 Rout new profile, again,end grain first
#8 After a light sanding,in this case 400grit clean away the dust with a tac 
rag prior to finishing, in this case a couple of coats of Danish Oil
#9 Carving finished at last, I hope Tom is pleased with the result. Has 
anyone else attempted this challenge of Template Toms?


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

So far so good Harry. Now you need to drill the through hole and install a push button and wires you can hook up to a bell. This way you need only push the button so the little woman will know when it's time for your evening Grants. I strongly suggest you practice running before trying this.


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice work Harry, that looks great! 

Corey


----------

